# NEW VIDEO! Aphonopelma marxi in nature, 21-min 1080p HD documentary



## Michael Jacobi (Oct 4, 2018)

In this 21-minute 1080p HD video, naturalist and tarantula specialist Michael Jacobi visits the Gila National Forest near Silver City, New Mexico to catch, photograph and release _*Aphonopelma marxi*_, a gorgeous American tarantula that inhabits varied habitat from high elevation mixed conifer forest to sagebrush steppe across a discontiguous range in the Colorado Plateau region of the United States' Four Corners (Utah, Colorado, Arizona & New Mexico. Near Pinos Altos, New Mexico where this short documentary was filmed, _Aphonopelma marxi_ can be found in burrows located in roadside embankments at near 7000 ft elevation along the Trail of the Mountain Spirits Scenic ByWay running through Grant County. Join Michael as he extracts several females from their burrows and explains their habits and mentions other species from the southwestern United States that comprise the *Marxi* species group (Sky Islands diversity) of _Aphonopelma_ tarantulas.

*Subscribe to my channel* and check out my other videos of tarantulas in nature from field trips around the world like "*In Search of Costa Rican Tarantulas*", "*Finding the Goliath in the Wild*" and many more. There are also plenty of snake videos and those related to arachnoculture.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Darktiger432 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you for the video, pretty cool.


----------

